# Surf city garage Rinse free wash&wax



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone used it? The commercial line not the professional one

This one specifically
http://surfcitygarage.com/water-saver-rinse-free-wash-wax.html

Is it any good?


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks also a good wash. You can search at german forums. They are raving about it. Really like the colour of the mixed product. Almost poison.

Doubting between.this one and d114


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

AJ, can we get it over here? As I use this kind of wash all the time.
I use ONR but always looking for different products.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I dont know for you guys in the UK region...try E-bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Surf-City-G...228805?hash=item4645e334c5:g:Z7EAAOSwfZ1WaA1l

I ask because it popped up at my local dealer here in Slovenia.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Stephan said:


> Looks also a good wash. You can search at german forums. They are raving about it. Really like the colour of the mixed product. Almost poison.
> 
> Doubting between.this one and d114


Just seen some of those german reviews...Stuff looks good. Will have to give it a try I guess.

One thing that bothers me is the price (17,95 eur) for 16oz or 0,5l only (thought it was a liter).

The usage is the same (maybe a bit more) as with ONR. But I like that it can also be used as a waterless wash. The wax part seems to really enhance the paint.


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Normally you can order from lupus autoplege ��
The price is pretty high but ib a gallon form almost The same as megs and wolfs... 

I think I Will first try d114 &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Ups...just seen its 950ml and not 500ml like I said earlier for 17,95eur at my local dealer.

@Stephan 
Nah...will buy locally...I want to support my local guys instead of shipping it from Germany.


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay no prob, in belgium you can't find it so i have to buy out of the borders &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## p3cca (Oct 9, 2011)

Stephan said:


> Looks also a good wash. You can search at german forums. They are raving about it. Really like the colour of the mixed product. Almost poison.
> 
> Doubting between.this one and d114


Hi Stephan,

Which German forums do you refer to please?


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

p3cca said:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> Which German forums do you refer to please?


Not Stephan  but I could recommend:
www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de
www.autopflegeforum.eu


----------

